# Pics of us as youngsters compared to now



## Cornelius Vango (Jul 11, 2018)

I just thought it would be cute to see what you rascals looked like when you were little, and maybe if you wanna add a current pic for comparison! Here's mine to start off...






That's me on the right wrapping myself in what appears to be a table doily, clutching what I believe are my favorite sun glasses...





And here's a picture from a couple weeks ago in the Ketchikan bay, Alaska.


----------



## AAAutin (Jul 11, 2018)

@Cornelius Vango Eyes are the same...


Look at this bougie brat:






...and the monster he would become:


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jul 11, 2018)

My tenth birthday is an attached file






This was me in Michigan when I was 7 or 8






I spent my teens alternating between modeling and completely losing my shit. I have no idea why a picture that was uploaded to Facebook in 2007 has a timestamp of 2009 on it.


Adult image is also attached I guess


----------



## AAAutin (Jul 11, 2018)

Young @Geraldo lookin' like she just stepped out of Saks Fifth Avenue...


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 12, 2018)

Pretty rough contribution but it's all I had on this PC. Mom's house would yield some of the truly embarrassing shit. Awesome idea for a thread @Cornelius Vango


----------



## outlawloose (Jul 12, 2018)

Not really rocking the Juggalo look anymore, but still consider myself a diesel master


----------



## AAAutin (Jul 12, 2018)

Damn, Baby @Eng JR Lupo RV323, way to troll the photographer...

@outlawloose How was playing drums for KISS?


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Jul 12, 2018)

Geraldo said:


> I spent my teens alternating between modeling and completely losing my shit. I have no idea why a picture that was uploaded to Facebook in 2007 has a timestamp of 2009 on it.



pretty sure that timestamp says 2004


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 12, 2018)

Ooh... I'm not sure y'all are ready for this.

Hell, *I'M* not ready for this, but here goes:

Me, My parents (middle), and each of their parents, shortly after I was born, circa 1986.





Maybe 6 or 7 years old? (In the blue cowboy hat)





Maybe 18? 19? (on the left)





Right after I got out of the Marine Corps in 2010





Taken about a week ago (First week of July 2018)





As y'all can see, it's a pretty obvious descent into utter madness, and I wouldn't have it any other way. ::finger::::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 13, 2018)

That blue cowboy hat tho


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jul 13, 2018)

Really rad posts. I'm sorry I no longer have photos of me as a kid, but it was basically little MJ if he had already bleached his skin by the age of 9




And now...


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Jul 14, 2018)

damn i LOVED having friends. every single friend i have had during my youth has either moved away or up and out of the economic class (the biggest issue i have had) we were in as kids. some did turn to drugs while others became very wealthy. i just stayed pretty much around average. they were great people and great times in summer 1994 and 1995, high school in brooklyn, ny!

i am holding the gameboy





sitting in "then-stylish/hip" baggy jeans (i think they were actually guess brand) on some random guy i friended's bmw





we used to hang out in front of a building all summer and just play around on bikes and wiffle ball and whatnot. this was it.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 14, 2018)

Man that's the worst when all your friends get wealthy isn't it? Most of mine just die.


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Jul 14, 2018)

Eng J Ryan said:


> Man that's the worst when all your friends get wealthy isn't it? Most of mine just die. Hey nice beamer and stylish guess brand jeans though!



they didn't all get wealthy. one did (he is the executive vice president for bear sterns in the legal dept. for the entire company; he had studied securities law) whilst another rode his coattails to get a cushy job in the company. another opened up his own nightclub, first in russia, and now in miami. he is the owner and the dj there. most others went into IT tech support or some kind of IT work. another one is a real estate agent. another is a professional gambler (not on tv). one (loved that kid) named donny is dead. he died at 21 or so on a motorcycle in an accident on the highway. as a teenager, i loved doing wild stunts with him of all kinds on bikes, skateboards, and just having fun that young teenage boys enjoy. sucks he is gone.

i tried reaching out but about 99% of them would rather not look back and say hi. i suppose as they have all aged as have i, they are now more suspicious of people in general, even if we were high school friends for years at one point. one more thing about me that they really don't care nor share: i just like being with someone i like. that's it. no need for dinner or chasing some kind of goal. i just like being present with someone or a few buds and just chatting and enjoying each other's company. i have found that they all find this somewhat boring and pointless.

the WORST part about these pics that hurts me the most is that when i was unemployed 2 years ago for about 6 months, i was doing awful and i could not call a single one to ask for a job, not money, but a work opportunity.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 14, 2018)

Ehh, I tried to edit out most of my comment. Felt I was being a dick, but you've caught it in time and quoted it, well played. Just seemed like a strange thing to mention what brand of jeans you're wearing and how stylish they were.. on this site anyway? But looking back that still doesn't call for some smart ass comment, so I apologize for that.


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Jul 14, 2018)

Eng J Ryan said:


> Ehh, I tried to edit out most of my comment. Felt I was being a dick, but you've caught it in time and quoted it, well played. Just seemed like a strange thing to mention what brand of jeans you're wearing and how stylish they were.. on this site anyway? But looking back that still doesn't call for some smart ass comment, so I apologize for that.



point of mentioning the jeans was just to compare trends and time-eras. today all the young kids wear tight jeans. baggy jeans are way out. it's just a little detail i remember. i actually (today in my life) wear nothing with logos and even get them removed at the tailor. i am not joking. i like everything simple and plain. i am not that showoff type of guy. i was under peer-influence at that age and didn't know myself well but pointing out that i was a crowd-follower may make readers understand how similar we are/were. like i said, i just like good company. nothing more.


----------



## croc (Jul 14, 2018)

a photo of a photo never comes out good but... 
top one was at 3 or so. second one was about 5





10 years ago. when your mom wont buy u tripp pants so u attach chains to ur black cargo shorts secretly in your room #diyordie





and current photo from St. Augustine a few weeks ago


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 14, 2018)

palmazon said:


> & yer bro’s duck sweater is iconic



... It's a Loon, actually. ::woot::


----------



## Maestro (Jul 14, 2018)

Im fairly new here but im here to stay!!
This was mid 90s and yes both aladin and mullets were in


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 2, 2018)

for sure an excellent thread





with my snowman & some holly trees in the background there, guessing 1994





end of high school, 2009 & new passport photo, winter 2017





with one a my new buddies at torres del paine, winter 2018 ^_^


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 2, 2018)

i think all babies are ugly but im gonna say i was extra frightening to look at.





highschool




early 20's


















over 5 years ago but recent enough.


----------



## Benji91 (Aug 9, 2018)

Football photo when I was 11 (Winston Hills, NSW, Australia)





High school party when I Was 17 (Albany Creek, Qld, Australia)





Gorgeous at 21 (Clear Mountain, Qld, Australia)





A couple of weeks ago, just before I turned 27 (Nelson, BC, Canada)


----------



## AAAutin (Aug 9, 2018)

"Gorgeous" is right!


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 9, 2018)

that first pic double fisting that juice with that "say something come at me'bout it"


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Sep 25, 2018)

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> View attachment 44870
> View attachment 44871
> View attachment 44872
> View attachment 44873
> ...


Always been envious of people whos smiles totally sell happiness. I always look like im pissed off or have to take a dump in all my photos.


----------

